# M&P9mm handgun



## fishing_5 (Oct 27, 2013)

First off, this is my 1st handgun purchase. I shot a couple different handguns is different calibers, and decided on this model. It's not the pro model.
I put about 100 rounds through it already. No FTF's yet. My question is to those who own the same handgun. What ammo do you use? Any problems with that ammo? Can you shoot the TulAmmo, the steel case ammo? How often do you clean it?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Excellent pistol. You should be able to use any quality JHP ammo to include standard pressure to +P+, but don't get stuck thinking you have to use a high pressure round. Any quality JHP will do just fine. I have some of the TulAmmo, but haven't used it yet, but I'm told it works fine for plinking. For defense ammo I recommend Hornady Critical Duty, Federal SXT, Winchester Ranger (if you can find it). Congrats on your purchase! It is one of the best on the market.


----------



## fishing_5 (Oct 27, 2013)

GCBHM said:


> Excellent pistol. You should be able to use any quality JHP ammo to include standard pressure to +P+, but don't get stuck thinking you have to use a high pressure round. Any quality JHP will do just fine. I have some of the TulAmmo, but haven't used it yet, but I'm told it works fine for plinking. For defense ammo I recommend Hornady Critical Duty, Federal SXT, Winchester Ranger (if you can find it). Congrats on your purchase! It is one of the best on the market.


And how often should it be cleaned? After each shooting session? Lets say I shoot like 10 rounds off?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> Excellent pistol. You should be able to use any quality JHP ammo to include standard pressure to +P+, but don't get stuck thinking you have to use a high pressure round. Any quality JHP will do just fine. I have some of the TulAmmo, but haven't used it yet, but I'm told it works fine for plinking. For defense ammo I recommend Hornady Critical Duty, *Federal SXT*, Winchester Ranger (if you can find it). Congrats on your purchase! It is one of the best on the market.


Don't you mean Federal HST?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

fishing_5 said:


> And how often should it be cleaned? After each shooting session? Lets say I shoot like 10 rounds off?


The M&P centerfire pistol is somewhat sensitive to dirt and debris... quite a bit more so than the Glock because it is a bit more complex than the Glock. And their magazines are also sensitive to getting dirty (dirt and dirty = burnt powder residue). The first thing you are likely to encounter when the gun gets dirty is FTF's (Failure To Feed's). The round will either stop on the feed ramp or just partially enter the firing chamber.

As to how often to clean the M&P, I have found that because of the above, I don't take mine past 500 rounds. In reality, I clean them more frequently than that. When you do clean your M&P, disassemble the magazine(s) and clean and lube them as well. I recommend using a quality dry lube or a silicone spray for the magazines... and the gun for that matter. I like Hornady's One Shot and CRC Heavy Duty silicone spray. Most of the time, I go with the One Shot.

The M&P series are fine pistols. Very accurate and comfortable to shoot. If you are going to carry yours, keep it clean and you should be fine.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Don't you mean Federal HST?


Yes. I'm not sure what's up with my typing lately.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> The M&P centerfire pistol is somewhat sensitive to dirt and debris... quite a bit more so than the Glock because it is a bit more complex than the Glock. And their magazines are also sensitive to getting dirty (dirt and dirty = burnt powder residue). The first thing you are likely to encounter when the gun gets dirty is FTF's (Failure To Feed's). The round will either stop on the feed ramp or just partially enter the firing chamber.
> 
> As to how often to clean the M&P, I have found that because of the above, I don't take mine past 500 rounds. In reality, I clean them more frequently than that. When you do clean your M&P, disassemble the magazine(s) and clean and lube them as well. I recommend using a quality dry lube or a silicone spray for the magazines... and the gun for that matter. I like Hornady's One Shot and CRC Heavy Duty silicone spray. Most of the time, I go with the One Shot.
> 
> The M&P series are fine pistols. Very accurate and comfortable to shoot. If you are going to carry yours, keep it clean and you should be fine.


Exactly what I was gonna say...bc you told me this, but still! ;-)


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> Yes. I'm not sure what's up with my typing lately.


Simple mistake. I make them all the time in the form of typos.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Simple mistake. I make them all the time in the form of typos.


I've noticed here lately what I thought I typed was changed after I hit submit, but this was just a brain fart typo due to not taking my time. Oh well...


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The OP asked about using steel cased ammo in his new M&P. I see no problem with that but what I would do is only load one round in the magazine and then fire that to make sure the case ejects properly. Then I would load two and try it again. If the cases of this ammo is lacquered then be careful. Do not fire to the point of heating up your barrel too much (would have to get fairly hot). This could cause some of the lacquer to melt and adhere to the walls of the barrel which could cause failures to extract and to feed. At least this is what I have heard with some of the Russian ammo in .556mm and .223 caliber. Don't know this to be fact from personal experience.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> The OP asked about using steel cased ammo in his new M&P. I see no problem with that but what I would do is only load one round in the magazine and then fire that to make sure the case ejects properly. Then I would load two and try it again. If the cases of this ammo is lacquered then be careful. Do not fire to the point of heating up your barrel too much (would have to get fairly hot). This could cause some of the lacquer to melt and adhere to the walls of the barrel which could cause failures to extract and to feed. At least this is what I have heard with some of the Russian ammo in .556mm and .223 caliber. Don't know this to be fact from personal experience.


Have you used the TulAmmo?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Great gun 

I think you're gonna love it

:smt1099


----------



## fishing_5 (Oct 27, 2013)

dondavis3 said:


> Great gun
> 
> I think you're gonna love it
> 
> :smt1099


Maybe cuz Im new to this handgun.....But trying to switch out the backstraps. Trying to remove the framing tool. Feels like I'm gonna break it. Its hard to turn, is this normal?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

It is hard to turn - only the 1st time.

Go ahead & turn it - it will not break


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> Have you used the TulAmmo?


No I haven't. I think I've seen it at one of our local gun shops but I'm not sure of that.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

fishing_5 said:


> Maybe cuz Im new to this handgun.....But trying to switch out the backstraps. Trying to remove the framing tool. Feels like I'm gonna break it. Its hard to turn, is this normal?


dondavis3 is right. It will be hard to turn and remove the first few times you try to do this but it does loosen up. Still a great pistol and one of the best out there of its type.


----------



## fishing_5 (Oct 27, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> dondavis3 is right. It will be hard to turn and remove the first few times you try to do this but it does loosen up. Still a great pistol and one of the best out there of its type.


would it be okay to apply a drop of lube on the framing rod so it can slide/pull out easier? I took a pliers and turned it 1/4 turn. Just cant pull it out.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

See your other thread... a gave you a tip.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

fishing_5 said:


> would it be okay to apply a drop of lube on the framing rod so it can slide/pull out easier? I took a pliers and turned it 1/4 turn. Just cant pull it out.


You can use the bottom of the magazine as a tool to force it out. At least that is what u was shown. Eventually the tool will turn easier.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

GCBHM said:


> Have you used the TulAmmo?


300 rounds of it in February through my 45c, all in 1 day at IDPA Indoor Nationals. No problems (well, with thw ammo. My shooting is another story). 
I have often shot the Tula 9 also. Not tjat long a match, though. It is dirty and will require more cleaning.


----------



## MarineScott (Jan 13, 2013)

There is also a Smith & Wesson M&P forum, a very good forum like this one.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

niadhf said:


> 300 rpu ss of it in February through my 45c, all in 1 day at IDPA Indoor Nationals. No problems (well, with thw ammo. My shooting is another story).
> I have often shot the Tula 9 also. Not tjat long a match, though. It is dirty and will require more cleaning.


Gotcha. Thanks!


----------



## MCMAR (Feb 13, 2014)

My M&P 9 is my favorite firearm. It is very accurate and very well made. I have had NO anything bad happen to this gun while firing. I love silicone spray to keep my tools and some small machines running smooth but I do not and will not use it on any of my guns. With the heat build up I just don't want any chance of gumming up, especially when your life may depend on proper functioning. Last year, I started using Froglube on all by firearms and all of my tools. Yes, it can be tedious with the treatment proceedures but it is sweet and...it works!


----------



## MCMAR (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes, I have put alot of TulAmmo (it's cheaper) down range and my M&P eats it. It loves everything I have fed it. You can't go wrong with this gun. If you like the feel of it, you will...well, I love mine.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

MCMAR said:


> My M&P 9 is my favorite firearm. It is very accurate and very well made. I have had NO anything bad happen to this gun while firing. I love silicone spray to keep my tools and some small machines running smooth but I do not and will not use it on any of my guns. *With the heat build up I just don't want any chance of gumming up*, especially when your life may depend on proper functioning. Last year, I started using Froglube on all by firearms and all of my tools. Yes, it can be tedious with the treatment proceedures but it is sweet and...it works!


Didn't know this is a possibility with silicone since it is used in a number of applications. Thanks for the heads up.

I rarely use silicone spray anymore as I prefer to use Hornady's One Shot dry lube for my carry guns. I don't want an oily or greasy mess in a carry gun because it tends to attract lint, dirt, and other debris more quickly. With the modern polymers, this is not a problem.


----------



## fishing_5 (Oct 27, 2013)

niadhf said:


> 300 rounds of it in February through my 45c, all in 1 day at IDPA Indoor Nationals. No problems (well, with thw ammo. My shooting is another story).
> I have often shot the Tula 9 also. Not tjat long a match, though. It is dirty and will require more cleaning.


So Just wondering how accurate this handgun is out of the box. I'm just curious cuz I took mine out and I cant hit nothing....
This is my 1st handgun so not sure how to aim it right. I'm looking down the sights, lining up the 3 dots(in a line) and squeezing the trigger. I shoot 3 rounds. Then go see the target. I see the hits are really low. The rear sight is adjustable but only for windage and left or right, not up nor down. What am I doing wrong? Any pointers?
The ammo I'm shooting in Brazers 115grain FMJ. Range is about 30-40 feet from a paper target.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

If your just learning the fundamentals, your way too far away from the target. Bring your target in to 10 ft or 15ft and start there. Once your groups are tight and you're "hitting paper"... THEN you can start shooting at distance. Your low groups sound like your slapping the trigger with no follow through, jerking the trigger at the point of the "break" or possible looking at your target checking to see impact. When you are looking at the target to see your hits, most tip the muzzle down very slightly to see over the sights... this in turn sends the fired round down a little bit.

Recoil anticipation is another factor you should not rule out... some push the firearm down as they pull the trigger to help mitigate recoil... this is a bad habit that takes time to break as you need to increase your comfort level with the weapons recoil.

Rounds going left or right of center can be from your grip or finger placement on the trigger... you want to start with the "pad" of the index finger between the index finger tip and the first joint, and adjust accordingly from there since everyone has their own sweet spot.

Consider a class or 1 on 1 instruction to learn the fundamentals and to have a set of eyes watching your stance, grip and trigger control.

Enjoy learning your new pistol, once you get proficient in shooting you'll appreciate just how hard it is to be a great shooter. It's a lot of work, but very rewarding imo. Apply the fundamentals and watch your groups tighten up.

Best of luck!

As far as out of the box accuracy... I found it on par with Sig, CZ and Beretta full size models. My M&P Pro 5" is incredibly accurate and capable of making POA/POI (no hold-over) hits out to approx 150 ft on 8" steel targets. That impressed me.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Don't concentrate on the three dots; concentrate on the rear notch and the front blade (in a patridge sight system). Try to ignore the three dots.

https://www.google.com/search?q=han...m%2F2-sight-alignment-with-pistols%2F;808;246


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Any progress Fishing_5?


----------



## fishing_5 (Oct 27, 2013)

TAPnRACK said:


> Any progress Fishing_5?


Oh I've been shooting here and there. Put about 200 rounds through it since owning it which is for about 2 weeks now. Just thinking if I should clean it yet. 
Been shooting at paper targets and 30 ft, just getting a feel for it and use to it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

fishing_5 said:


> Oh I've been shooting here and there. Put about 200 rounds through it since owning it which is for about 2 weeks now. Just thinking if I should clean it yet.
> Been shooting at paper targets and 30 ft, just getting a feel for it and use to it.


TAPnRACK gave you some good pointers about learning to shoot your new pistol. I don't use traditional targets when I hit the range but rather index cards and two different sizes of plain paper plates. Sometimes, I put a red-orange dot on them to force me to focus on that with a new gun.

Like he said, start close. I would start at 3 yards. This allows you to better see where your rounds are striking because at that distance, they should all be on your target. Once you get a feel of the sights, their alignment and your sight picture, you should notice your groups getting tighter. Then move out to 4 yards and repeat this. Get to the point where you are at 7 yards then work at that for a bit. Before long, you will be able to have your target out at 25 yards and be able to hit pretty confidently and consistently.

Initially, do this from a sitting rest position but don't stay there. You want to move to a standing position. And is your standing position correct? Your grip, your arms locked (depends upon which stance you use), and your eyes both open?

Things will get to the point where it all comes naturally but it does take practice and time. So don't rush it and don't get discouraged. Thing is, you have a fine pistol to begin all of this with so you are already off on a good footing. The M&P is one accurate piece and should do the job and make your job hitting with it easier.

Last fall, I was at the range with my usual neighbor friend and he told me that when we close to finishing up, he had a surprise for me. He sure did. As we wound down to about 10 or 12 rounds left, he brought the target in, cut a slit in the cardboard backing, and put a playing card in the slit with the edge facing out. Now we had to "cut the card". He moved the target out to 12 feet and he cut it in half within maybe 5 or seven shots. Then it was my turn. I cut it in half in about the same number of shots as well... I still have that card.

So stay with it and have fun while you're learning.


----------



## DaleBalkie (Oct 6, 2013)

excellent pistol!! Cleaning is standard for any weapon, so ensure that its done regularly! Did you get the compact or full size?


----------



## rdtompki (May 15, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Don't concentrate on the three dots; concentrate on the rear notch and the front blade (in a patridge sight system). Try to ignore the three dots........


+1. It's not uncommon to black out the rear sight dots and paint the front dot fluorescent green or fluorescent orange. I found the white dots to be very distracting on my M&P 40. Blacked out the rears and went orange on the front. The critical front sight really stands out when your trying to acquire a sight picture.

Grip and trigger pull are absolutely critical. There are a number of excellent youtube videos, but no substitute for even 1 hour of personal instruction.


----------

